# Raw Duck and Chicken Necks



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

All poultry necks are fine to feed including turkey necks, however they should be fed raw and also can be partially frozen for some extra workout in chewing.

Raw beef bones are fine and should be appropriately sized ( not to small). Never give these without close supervision as some dogs work at these gently and slowly, others do not, so there can be a risk of them trying to either swallow the bone if too small and/or fracturing a large chunk and getting it lodged in the throat. Also beef bones can cause wear and tear on teeth so I would give these more sparingly.

Brisby won't touch any of these, although she loves her raw food. I do keep trying though. Maybe I need to give her these when she is really hungry!!! LOL

Good luck and let us know how you make out


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Would feeding a whole chicken neck be considered a meal for the day?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Would feeding a whole chicken neck be considered a meal for the day?


No it wouldn't.

One needs to assess the total caloric intake a dogs needs to maintain a certain weight and factor in activity level.

A raw chicken neck with skin is only app. 31 calories.

Dogs need app. 30 calories/per lb of body weight to maintain their current weight. ( small and very active dogs may require more)

Caloric Requirements


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The guideline for the Prey Model is 2-3% of the dog's body weight of raw food per day. A 50 lb dog would eat 1-1.5 lbs a day.


----------

